# Best Price found on Ruger LCP



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Guys, I have decided that I will purchase the wife and I, two Ruger LCP's.
Found them at the local gun store (Big R) and put hands on it.
Small, light, and small and light.
I have found them for $179 on Buds, and they were like 240 or so at the store. I will go the "FFL Transfer" and save some dough, anybody have any other sites, cheaper than Buds? If you find me a better price, I will send you a bag of jerky.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That’s a good price. What’s the shipping?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

2 Ruger LCP
2 Lifetime warranty added on
$ 4 American dollars shipping WOW
shipped to my local guns store, 
TOTAL 390.64

The Big R farm store said $35 Transfer per item, but was red tag listed which made me go to a smaller "better family owned store that I had neglected".
I assume it 70 there also, so were talking $460 for TWO Ruger LCP rib guns..
Oh, And I finally figured out WHAT THE HELL AN Elsie Pea is!!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

As always, one of my favorite Places to order from










$ 324.99

$ 169.99
RUGER LCP .380 ACP 6RD PISTOL- 3701

https://palmettostatearmory.com/ruger-lcp-380-acp-6rd-pistol-3701.html


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Deebo said:


> 2 Ruger LCP
> 2 Lifetime warranty added on
> $ 4 American dollars shipping WOW
> shipped to my local guns store,
> ...


I think this forum is owned by the same folk as PF

https://rugerpistolforums.com/

There's a AHull there also


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I think this forum is owned by the same folk as PF
> 
> https://rugerpistolforums.com/
> 
> There's a AHull there also


AWHOLE?
Just shitting you. 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@AquaHull
Great price, cheaper than mine..
Base price on Buds- 2 at 358.00
Base price at Palmetto 2- at 339.98
I will now research the warranty on Ruger LCP. To see if its worth the Lifetime Warranty Added from Buds for 14$.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

please omit


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Deebo, make sure you get an LCP2.
Ruger removed several of the LCP’s bad traits when they made the 2. 
Better trigger pull, better sights, improved grip, slide stays open after last round.

I paid $229 for my LCP2 at my small town Ace Hardware.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I prefer the original LCP, but as RPD stated, Ruger has changed the sights and trigger. Myself I prefer a stiff trigger for pocket carry. 

PSA is selling the gen 1 for sure


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ruger warranties it's guns, just not my Security Six, since they ran out of parts. I don't think it will break on the medium 357 loads.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Deebo said:


> AWHOLE?
> Just shitting you.
> Thanks for the heads up.


dropped the "SS"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I like last shot hold open on any weapon.
In the heat of the moment counting shots goes right out the window and I like an indicator that the weapon is empty.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I can go along with that.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

I have an LCP, favorite little gun to hate. It sucks to shoot, sights are horrible, and it didn’t have a manual safety. Loved the conceal-ability of it though. I did ‘upgrade’ to the bodyguard 380, mainly for a manual safety for how I carry it. Upgraded the sights and it is a nice little gun, trigger is still horrible though. 

Lowest price I have seen for a new LCP is $160 I believe. I would suggest checking the out the LCP II before you buy it. Handle em both and a few others, pull the triggers to see how you like them. Find a FFL that charges $20 if you can, call around a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

From all the reports I read before I plunked down my hard earned cash, do yourself a favor Deebo and buy the LCP2.
There’s and old saying in business “Sometimes the cheapest price is not the best price “


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"After the Sweetness of Low Price Often Comes the Bitterness of Low Quality"


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Deebo. You mentioned that one of these guns would be for your wife. I used to teach a basic/beginners handgun class. Most of the students were older women. A lot of these ladies showed up with the small Rugers. They claimed they bought them because they were small, cute, easily concealed, and cheap.

Then we got to the actual shooting and almost all of these women decided that they hated their new, small Rugers. They had great difficulty hitting a target and operating the slide. The guns are small so they have recoil issues, short sight radius, really crappy sights, lousy triggers, and the slides are hard to operate. Let your wife actually shoot and handle one of these little gems before you plunk down your hard earned cash.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here if you buy the weapon from the store the fee is $10 some times they do not charge for it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks ALL.
You guys are right, I will try and find a few elsie peas II and OG to shoot before I purchase, and check out the triggers and features.
Not to worried about the wife, she is a warrior, that fires her 40 Sig with no issues, as well as my 45 RI, but I will have her fire the little bastards, and make sure she loves it, as much as she did holding one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Take a good look at the LC9S. Outstanding trigger and real world not much bigger than an LCP The LC9S is slim by any standard and a easy shooting hand gun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

While the horrible trigger pull was addressed with the 2, it is still about 6 pounds, which for a revolver guy is not bad.
There is no safety, I pocket carry with 6 in the magazine and one in the chamber - no more dangerous than carrying my snub nose revolver.

I was not really ready for the snappy recoil or the muzzle blast though.
If you miss at danger close distance you will at least set the bad guy on fire.

At my hardware store I found a small black nylon belt pouch designed for a pocket knife that an LCP2 mag fits perfectly.
And be aware - original mags will work in the 2, but they won’t hold the slide back when empty.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

One mag should do it with ElsiePea, it's a get off me gun. Not one I'm going to a gunfight with. I'll keep by Gen 1.

Slide open would be good though.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Given my lifestyle, and where we live, a discreet front pocket carry is fine for me. Rural, very very low violent crime, can't remember the last time there was a killing. It's been years. Gunfights? Not here.
When I first got my license I carried a Colt Commander 45 ACP in an IWB holster. It was just overkill.

LCP2 for quick reload capability, or 357 magnum snubby for gut busting ventilation. Sometimes I carry my Charter Arms Bulldog, with Buffalo Bore full wad cutters it rivals a 45 ACP.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Another good holster would be the line up from talon holsters. They make them for various firearms but these are great back pocket or cargo holster for not printing. I have to get a new one here shortly because the backside is starting to get creased or stiffen up the back with another piece of leather. Looks just like a wallet, prints like a wallet, holster is firm around gun. I believe safari land makes a similar one that is a bit larger that the firearms is a bit looser in, some prefer that for easier draw. It will still stay seated doing somersaults, as will the talon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Given my lifestyle, and where we live, a discreet front pocket carry is fine for me. Rural, very very low violent crime, can't remember the last time there was a killing. It's been years. Gunfights? Not here.
> When I first got my license I carried a Colt Commander 45 ACP in an IWB holster. It was just overkill.
> 
> LCP2 for quick reload capability, or 357 magnum snubby for gut busting ventilation. Sometimes I carry my Charter Arms Bulldog, with Buffalo Bore full wad cutters it rivals a 45 ACP.


I have found the WIN 200 grain Silvertips from Academy will expand in wet newspaper with 4 layers of denim in front at 21' from my 2.5" Dog.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I have found the WIN 200 grain Silvertips from Academy will expand in wet newspaper with 4 layers of denim in front at 21' from my 2.5" Dog.


I find having the Bulldog in my pocket is a comfortable feeling.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It fits well in a M65 pocket


----------

